# wet pants every morning at 9 weeks is that normal?



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

I am 9 weeks pregnant and my pants get wet in the morning which makes me go and check that I have not bled. 
For a bit of background:
I started my pregnancy with twins and at the first scan 7.5 weeks there was only one heart beat which was confirmed a week later (30/04/07). I was also told that there was a large area of internal bleeding and I should expect to bleed at some point. 
I have not read much of people being wet this early in pregnancy and I was a bit worried.
Is it normal?

Thanks in advance for an answer?

Steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everyone varies in the amount of discharge that they get at each stage of pregnancy, so whilst some people don't have any at 9 weeks, others are like you, and have lots.  There doesn't sound anything to be worried about at the moment,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you very much Emily it reassures me lots.


  

Have a good long week end 

Stephanie


----------

